# Comp-Tac, same for P2000 and P2000sk?



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone using a Comp-Tac for their P2000? I've had good luck with their Pro-Undecover model and am thinking of getting one for my P2000. Anyone know how well a P200sk fits the same holster?


----------

